# Mystery VU meter



## retiredtechie (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm attempting to reuse some VU meters taken from a Teac Tascam model 144, 4 channel portastudio, circa early 1980's. The problem is the meters have four terminals on the rear in a horizontal line. The center two are labeled + & - and measure 9.5 ohms. The outer two are not labeled and measure 655 ohms. All other terminal measurements read open.

All left outer connections were connected together ( 4 meters). The minus labeled terminals were also connected together. All other leads went independently to a circuit board I do not have.

Using the voltage from a digital ohmmeter's leads, I can produce no deflection. Do I have an electromagnetic/electrostatic field? They are moving coil, but I can not see if they have coil windings on the needle assembly.

Any ideas?


----------

